# Up Side to Birds Getting to the Tundra Early



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you imagine the hatch next year if the birds get to the breeding grounds that early and have all that time to produce young.

Anyways the Juvies will still be around if you know where they hide, this may separate the adults from the Juvies fairly quick.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

The birds move on the calendar and on moon phase, we have plenty of winter left yet, and they will go when they always do!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

If they show up to the breeding grounds too early, there can still be significant snow cover, or worse yet, they start nesting and then get 3-5 feet of snow after they have laid eggs.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

getting there too early could be a crushing loss to the hatch. Then, you'd have a huge population of adults birds the following year and even more snow goose spreads for sale cause guys are banking on the juvies to have success.

Alex


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Having a few bad years would be great for hunting...


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

How does the moon phase effect how the snows migrate?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

goosegrinder said:


> getting there too early could be a crushing loss to the hatch. Then, you'd have a huge population of adults birds the following year and even more snow goose spreads for sale cause guys are banking on the juvies to have success.
> 
> Alex


I think another year like this is needed, to many people trying this out right now. The only time i ever seem to really get into the Juvies is in the Fall in Canada, i prefer hunting before the mass shows up. I would love some cheap decoys.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

I think another year like this is needed, to many people trying this out right now. The only time i ever seem to really get into the Juvies is in the Fall in Canada, i prefer hunting before the mass shows up. I would love some cheap decoys.[/quote]

Amen brother!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

NC Ducker said:


> I think another year like this is needed, to many people trying this out right now. The only time i ever seem to really get into the Juvies is in the Fall in Canada, i prefer hunting before the mass shows up. I would love some cheap decoys.


Amen brother![/quote]

What do you mean by need another yr like this and there are to many people trying this out 
What ??????????


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

If they get up there early enough maybe they will have time for two nests! :rollin:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Trapperjack said:


> If they get up there early enough maybe they will have time for two nests! :rollin:


That would be horrible if that happen there's to many as it is 
That's the hole point for the CO season


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Because it would get the morons out of it. However the last few years have been tough in PA, and they seem to be sticking it out. These people are satisfied with killing a few birds a year i think. I thought it would do it. But having lots of juvies does seem to increase the hunter population, esp. after last year and this year how good it was.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> That would be horrible if that happen there's to many as it is
> That's the hole point for the CO season


 That may have been the concept behind the CO season to begin with. However, after several years of it now, the CO season does nothing to really reduce the overall snow goose population. Now,IMO, it's more about 1)added money to the hunting industry, 2)rural economy benefits, and 3)lowering the numbers is now last priority. Don't get me wrong,I truly love the CO season(if I had to choose,I'd give up fall hunting) and have since the first year but its effectiveness is proven to be very minimal at best. A bad hatch can have more impact to the numbers than us hunters.

Alex


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

And if they get there early enough the young of the year may have a chance to nest as well!!!!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Trapperjack said:


> And if they get there early enough the young of the year may have a chance to nest as well!!!!
> :rollin: :rollin: Maybe. Maybe not oke:


----------

